# A trip to the meat farm



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG (osh) I went to the Ethnic meat farm today that I mentioned in Amanda's thread on feeding raw. The parking lot was full of cars from all over Atlanta and a couple from out of state. The owner barely speaks English; in fact, we remembered each other from a real estate transaction many years ago. He was very happy to see me, but please no hugs in your bloody clothes. He is so proud of his farm and wanted me to see all of it. I spent several minutes trying to explain what I wanted, and then he had someone gathering up bloody bones and stuff from the floor. For my Smarty and Galen are you crazy, not what I had in mind! OMG….. I almost gagged and I do not have any form of a weak stomach. So off we go to the back, he wanted me to PICK out my rabbit, goat, sheep or calf. Deer are out of season so he didn’t have any of those. One big problem, they are ALIVE. Everyone was picking out their animals and then he slaughters them. 

He knew this was getting the best of me, so he sent me to Miss Debbie down the road. She has lots of dogs, so she can call him and tell him what I want and he will get it ready for me. "Free no charge for my good friend".

OMG……Miss Debbie’s place was in an old garage. It smelled so much worse than the meat farm. The smell was old, wet, pee, poop and dirty dogs. This was some form of a grooming shop. I looked for the pick up van because no one in their right mind would leave a dog there if they took one step inside. Much less to think the dog would come back clean. Thankfully Miss Debbie was out, but they would have her call me tonight. That should be an interesting conversation.

I stopped back by to tell him I was out of time and appreciated his tour.

Smarty, Galen and I had a talk when I got home. They now understand if the fresh raw meat that is suppose to be so good for them is not sold at our meat market, Kroger, Public’s or a normal grocery store they are out of luck and not getting it.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I could not have handled it!!!
That sounds like a very disturbing afternoon.
Kibble, canned or cooked for Pixie.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What an experience! Sorry, but glad it was you and not me!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I would have been taken out of there on a stretcher! You're tougher than I am to make it through it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

okay i bought meat today too (duck necks and tripe!) but it was nice clean and no stretcher needed..... ewww!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a terrible experience, Sandi! When we lived in the Philippines I went to the open air market and made the mistake of going through the meat section - I took one deep breath that lasted me until I made it out of there.......lol


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My son just knew I was going to call the SPCA on these people. Wreck their business, have them arrested, have a whole sector of our society out of their favorite meats and dog grooming just because Smarty itches a little when she eats commercial dog food. (He knows me so well.)

We did had a good laugh last night just thinking about the cultural differences. I, like most of us, was totally out of my element and comfort zone. We want our meat but don’t want to know where it comes from. This is the part where I will be “a stick your head in the sand” kind of buyer from now own. No more searching for different taste for the girls. The most exotic they will get is Meat Market Joe’s duck, no feathers, no quacks, no nothing.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG how disgusting. I would have thrown up in the first 2 seconds and run out of there.
Gina


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Sandi,

Oma's Pride has a great variety and you don't have to pick out your chicken or turkey to get the food. lol They are located in CT, but have distributors all over the country. HERE is a link to their distributor's list, they have some in GA.
I just went to their HQ last Friday and was impressed with the variety. I ended up getting a 10 lb box of chicken mix parties (veggies-brocoli, squash ans something else, chicken necks, meat and bones, liver, hearts and something else). They look like regular hamburgers and are about 1 inch thick. They also have meat and bones, but since my Bumi is so small, I am not doing the big bones yet. I just give him Chkn Breast cartilage for now and some sturdy bones so he can nibble.
Sorry you had such an experience!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:bounce: Laughing at where you will end up buying your meat! I found out that Dexter loves deer. I told dh that when hunting season starts again, he will have to shoot a deer just for Dexter. Dh laughed. 

I would love to find some raw bones for Dexter to chew!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am GFRETE Sandi. Who would have thought the roads our cute, little, living stuffed animals would takes us down. I agree with you though...I like my meat for me and the boys nicely packaged with a use by date.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Sandi! Thank you for sharing your story. I especially loved the part about your talk with Smarty & Galen at the end.


----------



## seachild (Feb 14, 2008)

*Fresh food*

My hubby bought me a Vita Mix earlier this year and I have been using it quite regularly for us. In looking for new recipes I came across a video making chicken stock from whole chicken parts...skin, bones, meat. You drop it in with some water and it literally makes a frothy mixture out of it. NO grains of anything. If you let it go for 5 minutes, it will even be cooked. I was thinking about adding small amounts of this to my little mommy's kibble. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

LOL, Sandi! What we will do for these furry babies of ours.

After reading your story though, I know I can't go quite THAT far....


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I had to go see this place. They do have a pretty big variety and would be really fresh. (Too bad Smarty you are not getting it.)

Some good did come from my going there. The son who I had sold a house to several years ago called and wanted to pick up some rental properties as the price of real estate have dropped so low. We have two offers working.

He said his dad told him I was a typical American coming to the farm and laughed.


----------

